
Covid-19 plasma donors interactive live map - Adham_Khalifa
https://www.covid19plasma.live/
======
Adham_Khalifa
This is an interactive live map for people who recently recovered from
COVID-19 and willing to donate their plasma to help others recover. Donors can
fill out a form with their information and a pin with a popup with only their
first name, blood type, and phone is generated near their location on the map.
Thus, hospitals and donation centers can find who are the nearest donors to
them to contact.

